# Comcast SportsNet Bay Area HD?



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

http://www.businesswire.com/portal/...ewsLang=en&beanID=1390351634&viewID=news_view

I just found out about the switch from FSN Bay Area to Comcast SportsNet. I hope
the change will lead to Dish adding the HD version soon.......


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

I just saw that too... and had the same hopes, but the switch in ownership was made over 6 months ago. I would assume that would have been enough time to make something happen if it was going to. Apparently the reason FSN Bay Area was bought by Comcast is because it was one of the most expensive channels to get carriage rights for: $1.50 per subscriber according to an article I read about the situation. Im guessing that leads to high HD channel carriage costs as well... and we know how Charlie feels about expensive channels... especially "niche" channels.

I do have the same hopes as you though... that something gets done soon. Its too bad I won't see much of the Sharks playoff run to winning the Stanley Cup in HD.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

grooves12 said:


> I do have the same hopes as you though... that something gets done soon. Its too bad I won't see much of the Sharks playoff run to winning the Stanley Cup in HD.


Same here.

I especially cannot stand when the Sharks are on a national HD broadcast that gets blacked out because of FSNBA's rights!


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Funny how it's not too expensive for DirecTV to carry. I think it's been uplinked for about a year, no contract to turn it on for Dish. I'm getting tired of waiting.


----------



## bjwilson (Feb 14, 2008)

I was just talking to my former boss (huge Sharks fan and recent Dish subscriber) and he is ready to start a letter-writing campaign to inundate Mr. Ergen until we get FSBA HD.

To add insult to injury, the FSBA standard def picture is currently the worst PQ of any of the SD channels. Looks like it was transmitted over RealNetworks using a 28.8 Kbps dial-up modem.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

bjwilson said:


> I was just talking to my former boss (huge Sharks fan and recent Dish subscriber) and he is ready to start a letter-writing campaign to inundate Mr. Ergen until we get FSBA HD.
> 
> To add insult to injury, the FSBA standard def picture is currently the worst PQ of any of the SD channels. Looks like it was transmitted over RealNetworks using a 28.8 Kbps dial-up modem.


Count me in on that campaign. What the heck, it certainly can't hurt. And I agree on the PQ, The Warrior games look terrible at times when streched to fit my 50" screen. Other SD channels on League pass are decent, but the FSNBA feed is one of the worst! Don't want to suffer through the same thing for 136 Giants games this year!


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

bjwilson said:


> I was just talking to my former boss (huge Sharks fan and recent Dish subscriber) and he is ready to start a letter-writing campaign to inundate Mr. Ergen until we get FSBA HD.
> 
> To add insult to injury, the FSBA standard def picture is currently the worst PQ of any of the SD channels. Looks like it was transmitted over RealNetworks using a 28.8 Kbps dial-up modem.


Writing campaigns are meaningless... the only one that matters is the one with your checkbook. If it were up to me, I would switch... but unfortunately I can't see the DirecTV satellites from my location. (in a west facing condo that can barely get 110 to the south... anything further east is impossible... so that rules out most of D*'s satellites.)

Although I am working on getting a community Dish installed for my HOA... and guess what it will be with DirecTV for my 200+ neighbors, not Dish because of lame contract issues like this that always seem to crop up with E*.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

aaronbud said:


> http://www.businesswire.com/portal/...ewsLang=en&beanID=1390351634&viewID=news_view
> 
> I just found out about the switch from FSN Bay Area to Comcast SportsNet. I hope
> the change will lead to Dish adding the HD version soon.......


GOOD!!!! I hate FOX.


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm ready to dump DISH over this one HD channel, because I watch this channel all the time during the summer. I'm sure they won't miss my $100+ bill every month or even care that I've been a sub longer than 10 years. I should have my RSN in HD, since most of the country has their RSN in HD with DISH. They could have done this deal before Comcast took the channel over when Rainbow owned it (They owned Voom).


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I tuned into last night's Giants/Dodgers game on D* MLB EI in HD and I saw 
the name Comcast and then I realized it was the old FSNBA HD. Looked great in HD. E* not having 
this HD channel is a huge gap in their lineup. The addition of NESN HD tells me that E* is aware of the gaps. But failure to add CSNBA HD and other
HD RSNs like MSG HD tells me that E* is not in a position to add the HD channels. Must be bandwidth. Its costing E* subs. Last quarter. D* added almost six times the number of subs that E* added and Verizon Fios and ATT UVerse added more subs than E*. With Blu Ray moving into a mainstream product (29 million homes predicted in 2008) E* will continue to lag in sub additions until the gaps in the HD lineup are filled.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Come on E*, hit the switch already! I want to see the Sharks in HD!!!


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

styxfix said:


> I'm ready to dump DISH over this one HD channel, because I watch this channel all the time during the summer. I'm sure they won't miss my $100+ bill every month or even care that I've been a sub longer than 10 years. I should have my RSN in HD, since most of the country has their RSN in HD with DISH. They could have done this deal before Comcast took the channel over when Rainbow owned it (They owned Voom).


Ditto. I'm also tired of waiting. I sent a question to [email protected] about it, and they didn't even address it specifically. I got a cut/paste form letter reply:

Thank you for your e-mail. Specific information regarding your request to add more HD channels is not currently available. We would like to add these channels, to make viewers like you happy, but we do not know if or when this will happen. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.


----------



## Sactownbull (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been with Dish Network for close to 10 years now but if something doesn't giove on this soon I'm going to have to jump ship. As much as I'd hate to give up my DVR (Comcast and Direct TVs are crap) I can't see going another full baseball season without seeing my A's in HD. In Sacramento we don't get our Fox affiliate on Dish in HD either. I can get around that by switching over to my antenna but that's just one more reason to make a change. I hope they realize this is going to end up costing them a lot of long time customers if they don't address this soon.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> GOOD!!!! I hate FOX.


Don't you also hate Comcast?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Don't expect any change anytime soon on this one.


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

SMosher said:


> Don't expect any change anytime soon on this one.


Why not. Almost every other RSN DISH carries has a HD channel. There are plenty of E* subs out here in this area. Dish has been adding more HD channels lately including the RSN NESN for the New England area.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Dude please .... Been hearing that same crap for the last 14 months. I'll say it again. Don't expect any change soon on this one.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

aaronbud said:


> http://www.businesswire.com/portal/...ewsLang=en&beanID=1390351634&viewID=news_view
> 
> I just found out about the switch from FSN Bay Area to Comcast SportsNet. I hope
> the change will lead to Dish adding the HD version soon.......


I've got Comcast Sacramemento but no Bay Area.:nono2:


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I remembered Fox Sports Bay Area was mentioned in a Charlie Chat late last year. I found the thread for the 9/10/07 chat: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98213

Here's what I was looking for:
Q: David - Fox Sports Bay Area in HD?
A: Eric (Sahl)- By the end of the year.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> I remembered Fox Sports Bay Area was mentioned in a Charlie Chat late last year. I found the thread for the 9/10/07 chat: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98213
> 
> Here's what I was looking for:
> Q: David - Fox Sports Bay Area in HD?
> A: Eric (Sahl)- By the end of the year.


Let's hope it happens before the Sharks win a cup. :lol: This should give E* plenty of time.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

elbodude said:


> Let's hope it happens before the Sharks win a cup. :lol: This should give E* plenty of time.


You got that right.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Most glaring absence from
E's channel lineup. Should be next channel offered.
Before any new local HD.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> GOOD!!!! I hate FOX.


You may hate FOX, but Comcast is way worse to deal/negotiate with. Just ask the people in Philadelphia and the state of Oregon. They don't even get their rsn, let alone the HD version.


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

Taco Lover said:


> I remembered Fox Sports Bay Area was mentioned in a Charlie Chat late last year. I found the thread for the 9/10/07 chat: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98213
> 
> Here's what I was looking for:
> Q: David - Fox Sports Bay Area in HD?
> A: Eric (Sahl)- By the end of the year.


He didn't say which year. 

I remember that chat and got very happy when I heard that but the way it's going, the Sharks might win the cup before we get CSN BA HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Don't you also hate Comcast?


It's bombastic!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davisdog (Dec 26, 2002)

damn...the sharks game is on Versus tonight, but not Versus HD 

figured I might get to see one in HD since it was on versus


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

davisdog said:


> damn...the sharks game is on Versus tonight, but not Versus HD
> 
> figured I might get to see one in HD since it was on versus


Yeah that blows. Why would they not show a Playoff game in HD? How lame.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

'Bout time. Too bad it wasn't lit during the Sharks playoffs.

But, I'm glad.


----------



## bjwilson (Feb 14, 2008)

Amen.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm not sure why 5/14 was chosen for the switch flip, there isn't an HD game scheduled until Monday, 5/19 (Giants). There is a game today, however. Weird.

Oh well, just glad they're flipping it on!


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah. I was seriously getting ready to start figuring out the details to move to DirecTV...this and the additional HD channels will keep me around for a bit. 

Time to re-point my 61.5 dish...


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Finally our teams in HD! Thank you Charlie! Now if only you could bring back the Extra Innings package, I would have zero real complaints!


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Well - where is it? It's May 14 and no HD CSNBA yet.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

plasmacat said:


> Well - where is it? It's May 14 and no HD CSNBA yet.


It may not show up in the guide since there's no game in HD until Monday, I think.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Taco Lover said:


> It may not show up in the guide since there's no game in HD until Monday, I think.


The Giants were in HD the last two nights. Anyway, CSNBA-HD only broadcast most of the BA teams home games in HD. There road games are not broadcast in HD.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> The Giants were in HD the last two nights. Anyway, CSNBA-HD only broadcast most of the BA teams home games in HD. There road games are not broadcast in HD.


The games the last 2 nights do not matter if Dish said it will light up today. 

As for away games in HD, the schedules for Giants and A's show quite a few.

http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/HD_Giants.jsp
http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/HD_Athletics.jsp


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Taco Lover said:


> The games the last 2 nights do not matter if Dish said it will light up today.


I was responding to another poster who said it won't be until next Monday and I did not realize Dish did not light this station up yet. I don't have Dish.


> As for away games in HD, the schedules for Giants and A's show quite a few.
> 
> http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/HD_Giants.jsp
> http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/HD_Athletics.jsp


Quite a few? That represents 1/3 of there total games and less than 1/2 of the games shown on either CSNBA or CSNBA+. See for yourself.] Most major cities show all or close to all of their games in HD on their RSN. To compare, teams like the Yankees, Padres, Sox, Tigers, Indians, ex show all 162 games in HD. The Dodgers show close to all of their games in HD (all on KCAL are in HD and over 90% of those on FSN are in HD). The BA with 4 pro teams shown on their RSN needs 2 full time HD RSN's (not a + RSN and a part time HD RSN). With Comcast taking over, maybe within the next year you will see two full time HD RSN's.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> I was responding to another poster who said it won't be until next Monday and I did not realize Dish did not light this station up yet. I don't have Dish.


That was me.



DodgerKing said:


> Quite a few? That represents 1/3 of there total games and less than 1/2 of the games shown on either CSNBA or CSNBA+. See for yourself.] Most major cities show all or close to all of their games in HD on their RSN. To compare, teams like the Yankees, Padres, Sox, Tigers, Indians, ex show all 162 games in HD. The Dodgers show close to all of their games in HD (all on KCAL are in HD and over 90% of those on FSN are in HD). The BA with 4 pro teams shown on their RSN needs 2 full time HD RSN's (not a + RSN and a part time HD RSN). With Comcast taking over, maybe within the next year you will see two full time HD RSN's.


Yeah, quite a few compared to the 'none of their road games are broadcast in HD' as you said. 

And if you don't have DIsh, then why are you chiming in?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Taco Lover said:


> That was me.
> 
> Yeah, quite a few compared to the 'none of their road games are broadcast in HD' as you said.
> 
> And if you don't have DIsh, then why are you chiming in?


The issue is CSNBA-HD, not necessarily Dish or the provider. I watch CSNBA almost everyday during baseball season. Providing more insight and opinion on this topic doesn't hurt anyone.

I was mistaken about the road games. I made that conjecture through induction based on what I have seen so far. Based on the schedule they have had a total of 3 road games shown in HD. The first two I couldn't watch because they were playing my Dodgers and thus the other teams feed (Giants in this case) is blacked out in my area. They do have a whopping total of 19 road games broadcast in HD. It may not be none, but it is definitely close to it.

Anyway, I realize you guys are looking forward to getting your local RSN in HD as you deserve. Hopefully they eventually add two full time HD RSNs so all of the A's and Giant's games will be in HD.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Actually, I want my Sharks games in HD. Too bad I have to wait until next year. 

If you're in SoCal, how are you getting CSNBA?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Taco Lover said:


> Actually, I want my Sharks games in HD. Too bad I have to wait until next year.
> 
> If you're in SoCal, how are you getting CSNBA?


MLB EI. For clarification purposed only, with the individual sports packages we can watch the games on the sports pack channels (EI stations in this case) and on the RSN's when they are on. I can watch the Giants on the actual CSNBA channel (654 for SD, 654-1 for HD, and 655 for the +). I only bring this up because most think we can only watch EI on the EI stations.

Even without a subscription we can still see all of the RSN's in the guide and their programming. Looking through the guide I did notice that most of the playoff games are in HD (probably why the Giant HD broadcasts kept getting preempted). You should be very pleased to be able to watch your sharks in HD next year. CSNBA HD is 100x's better than their SD broadcast.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> Actually, I want my Sharks games in HD. Too bad I have to wait until next year.
> 
> If you're in SoCal, how are you getting CSNBA?


You only have to wait until early October.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

elbodude said:


> You only have to wait until early October.


You know what I mean... season.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> I was responding to another poster who said it won't be until next Monday and I did not realize Dish did not light this station up yet. I don't have Dish.
> 
> Quite a few? That represents 1/3 of there total games and less than 1/2 of the games shown on either CSNBA or CSNBA+. See for yourself.] Most major cities show all or close to all of their games in HD on their RSN. To compare, teams like the Yankees, Padres, Sox, Tigers, Indians, ex show all 162 games in HD. The Dodgers show close to all of their games in HD (all on KCAL are in HD and over 90% of those on FSN are in HD). The BA with 4 pro teams shown on their RSN needs 2 full time HD RSN's (not a + RSN and a part time HD RSN). With Comcast taking over, maybe within the next year you will see two full time HD RSN's.


That is really the problem, the bay area has too many teams competing for HD time slots, so it is nearly impossible to broadcast all of every teams games in HD. Especially when you consider that the SaberCats have a deal that ALL of their games MUST be carried in HD, and sometimes bump pro sports to SD. (They are owned by the owner of Fry's Electronics, probably CSNBA's largest advertiser, so they want to keep them happy.)


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> You know what I mean... season.


Yeah, I know. I just wanted to get my 100th post.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

As a Sharks fan I am extremely annoyed at this timing. Dish had my hopes up all season long. Leaves a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## davisdog (Dec 26, 2002)

HDlover said:


> As a Sharks fan I am extremely annoyed at this timing. Dish had my hopes up all season long. Leaves a bad taste in my mouth


Because they just turned on the channel to late or because the sharks lost too early


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

If the Sharks were still in it I bet we still wouldn't have this channel. Conspiracy anyone? This goes along with the Sharks playoff luck- If it weren't for bad luck, they/we wouldn't have any luck at all.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

HDlover said:


> If the Sharks were still in it I bet we still wouldn't have this channel. Conspiracy anyone? This goes along with he Sharks playoff luck- If it weren't for bad luck, they/we wouldn't have any luck at all.


They wouldn't have any games on this channel after the 2nd round anyway. All games in 3rd round and up are on VS or NBC.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Just verifies the channel was waiting for the Sharks to finish- conspiracy.


----------



## V-Train (Mar 9, 2004)

Sucks they waited this long. I don't even have the channel anymore; once the Sharks were done I cut my bill in half by switching to the HD Only package.


----------

